#  Vorstellungen >   StarkeSchmerzen, Stiche und Ziehen im linken Unterbauch >

## Cedere

Hallo, 
vor einigen Tagen und seit Dienstag wieder: starke Schmerzen wie Ziehen und Stiche im linken Unterbauch, so dass ich durch die Schmerzen manchmal gekrümmt gehe, Stuhlgang ist nicht besonders viel aber regelmäßig. Was könnten das für Symthome sein? Wollte erst mal hier nachfragen und den Arztbesuch danach angehen.
Danke
Cedere

----------


## josie

Hallo Cedere!
Da wird dir der Arztbesuch nicht erspart bleiben, ohne Blutbefunde, Ultraschall etc, kann man da leider nichts sinnvolles sagen.
LG Josie

----------

